# Quill stem size frustrations



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

seen these?
http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='1089-01'

Made to convert your existing threaded steering system to a no-thread system. Given the trend towards threadless stem production, this may not be a bad idea, as quill stem selection seems to be dwindling. Three sizes convert 1 inch threaded to 1 inch threadless, 1 inch threaded to 1-1/8 inch threadless, and 1-1/8 inch theaded to 1-1/8 inch threadless. Aluminum construction with stainless steel bolt. Includes a faux aluminum top cap assembly (no star nut needed). Made in USA.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

OregonMTB, 

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

Argggh!

I just got my third quill mtb stem off of eBay that was advertised as 1 1/8 inch but was actually 1 1/4 inch!!!!! I guess will ask from now on what number is stamped on the side of the stem.

Anyone want to trade a few 1 1/4 stems for a 1 1/8 stem or 2?


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

H_Tuttle said:


> seen these?
> http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='1089-01'
> 
> Made to convert your existing threaded steering system to a no-thread system. Given the trend towards threadless stem production, this may not be a bad idea, as quill stem selection seems to be dwindling. Three sizes convert 1 inch threaded to 1 inch threadless, 1 inch threaded to 1-1/8 inch threadless, and 1-1/8 inch theaded to 1-1/8 inch threadless. Aluminum construction with stainless steel bolt. Includes a faux aluminum top cap assembly (no star nut needed). Made in USA.


Any reports on how well these work? Seems like a simple concept. I have to replace the 1" quill on my wife's bike as I somehow bent this one. It's an 91 Dale, but has all modern components, so I am not too concerned about staying with the OE look.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I have the same stem and it works fine.There's no slippage and you can use any length / rise threadless stem. I used it on my Specialized Rock-combo and it worked great.:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

OregonMTB said:


> Argggh!
> 
> I just got my third quill mtb stem off of eBay that was advertised as 1 1/8 inch but was actually 1 1/4 inch!!!!! I guess will ask from now on what number is stamped on the side of the stem.
> 
> Anyone want to trade a few 1 1/4 stems for a 1 1/8 stem or 2?


I would!.... In a heartbeat! But i'm willing to bet you don't have a single 1 1/4....

Reading this post makes me feel like i am in the twighlight zone.

I also have bought 3 stems from three different sellers advertizing their stem as 1 1/4.
they all turned out to be 1 1/8. I sent the last two sellers a pic that showed where the 1 1/4measurement is and where the 1 1/8 is, then just forgave them.

Shoot, if yours are a true 1 1/4 and are 120mm or less with zero rise.....i will trade you and give you money.

Some pics for yalls entertainment.....

the first pic a control tech
the second one is a syncros
the third one is a klein gator mission control

the first red line indicates the 1/8
the second red line indicates the 1 1/4


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That's Not How Stem Measurement Works*

The first 2 stems you pictured are 1 1/4" stems. The actual measurement of the quill is 1 1/8" on a 1 1/4" stem. 1 1/4" means that it fits a 1 1/4" fork.
The actual quill diameter of a 1 1/8" stem is 1" and the actual quill diameter of a 1" stem is 7/8".
Stem measurements are based on the OD of the fork steerer.

There is no other stem besides Klein's that measure 1 1/4" since no other manutacturer used 1 5/16" forks.

I have a ton of 1 1/4" stem as I'm sure a lot of other forum mebers do. 1 1/4" is for Fisher, Cannondale, Yeti, etc.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Shayne said:


> The first 2 stems you pictured are 1 1/4" stems. The actual measurement of the quill is 1 1/8" on a 1 1/4" stem. 1 1/4" means that it fits a 1 1/4" fork.
> The actual quill diameter of a 1 1/8" stem is 1" and the actual quill diameter of a 1" stem is 7/8".
> Stem measurements are based on the OD of the fork steerer.
> 
> ...


Ha! i knew i would learn something after writing that thankyou sir!!!

anybody want to buy some 1 1/4 stems?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*No Problem*

I always wondered about that part of your signature. I thought maybe you knew some trick or had an adapter to make it work.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I always wondered about that part of your signature. I thought maybe you knew some trick or had an adapter to make it work.


Yeah, i am trying to figure out how to re-write my sig now so it will be correct...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

jasonwa2 said:


> Yeah, i am trying to figure out how to re-write my sig now so it will be correct...


the Klein MC1 quill has an outer diameter of 31.8mm (1 1/4") but the quill of a 1 1/4" stem has 28.6mm (1 1/8") diameter. hence it will not work on a Klein. only a Klein MC1 will work. i know that some people used 28.6 -> 31.8mm shims to adapt a 1 1/4" stem on an MC1 Klein though.

That's a ControlTech stem










and thats a double shim solution to fit a 1 1/8" quill to ahead adapter... i know it worked but a little over the top i'd say










Carsten


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Carsten said:


> the Klein MC1 quill has an outer diameter of 31.8mm (1 1/4") but the quill of a 1 1/4" stem has 28.6mm (1 1/8") diameter. hence it will not work on a Klein. only a Klein MC1 will work. i know that some people used 28.6 -> 31.8mm shims to adapt a 1 1/4" stem on an MC1 Klein though.
> 
> That's a ControlTech stem
> 
> ...


Tim gave me that same double shim pic years ago. Do you know where or how i can get one?
*thankyou* for that gator/dropbar pic. I right-clicked-saved it faster than lightning.
It would be heavenly to be able to put drop bars on one of my attitudes.

I have turned into a roadie since last june.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

jasonwa2 said:


> Do you know where or how i can get one?


i think that was custom made. i am not aware of 28.6->31.8mm shims but there are 25.4->31.8mm shims which would allow the use of a 1 1/8" quill stem

http://www.wheelsmfg.com/products.php?cat=shims&prod=seattube

Carsten


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*I have one*



dh1 said:


> Any reports on how well these work? Seems like a simple concept. I have to replace the 1" quill on my wife's bike as I somehow bent this one. It's an 91 Dale, but has all modern components, so I am not too concerned about staying with the OE look.


They are AWESOME. They are stronger than a 1 1/8 steerer as they make your steerer doubled, Don't hesitate get one now you won't regret it believe me. WAY STRONGER than the quill stems and now you can change out stems like everybody else or bars. I been using one for about 1 year and kick my self that I didn't find them sooner. I have the Profile design on 1 inch threaded to 1 1/8 threadless.  :thumbsup: Makes your 1 inch threaded cockpit look like a real mtn bike again. Bulletproof.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

They've (quill adapters to fit threadless stems) have been around actually longer than threadless headsets. GT's Flip-Flop system stems in the late 80s/early 90s used threadless stems which clamped to a insertable quill section. The stems were built with a 10 degree angle on them, and a 2-bolt removeable bar clamp faceplate. You could therefore easily flip the stem for a negative or positive rise to adjust the setup of the bike. It was part of their whole "adjustable fit and performance" theme they had for a few years. Another feature was their forks with leading insertion dropouts and adjusters to vary the fork trail/offset so you alter how the bike steered as well as its overall wheelbase. Shorten it up for technical XC singletrack, lengthen it for downhill racing.


----------

